# Eclipse coming to note 2



## Travisdroid (Jul 3, 2012)

For anyone that does not know who nitro is he is a great dev that supports many devices for many years now. He is known for stability, performance, and full of customization. We are trying to get him a device so he can build for this device. His work would be a blessing to this device. If you want to see his work or help out check out his official site on eclipserom.com

Track donation bar or donate at eclipserom.com


----------

